# What type of plant is this?



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can anyone ID this plant?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

what plant?


----------



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: What type of plant are these?*

http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p8/todaxtream/stuff/

these plants, does anyone know them?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

1st picture (your dontknow7) looks like HYDROCOTYLE LEUCOCEPHALA but it's hard to tell for sure with that pic.
2nd pic (dontknow6) looks like Anubias either nana or Barteri
3rd and 4th pic is Cabomba
5th and 6th pic is a NON-Aquatic fern that is going to rot in your tank if it's not removed soon.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

pic 1 - looks to me like creeping charlie, hard to tell from the pic
pic 2 - anubias barteri (probably) or nana
pic 3 and 4 - cabomba caroliniana
pic 5 and 6 - just might be bolbitis, need a better pic of leave structure. otherwise, it's a non-aquatic fern
pic 7 - elodea densa 

Your plants will do much better if you remove the lead bands and sponges from the stems, and plant each plant a couple inches apart...


----------



## jazz298 (Jul 29, 2007)

i have already taken the lead off i had JUST put those into the tank after bringing them home, they are now planted.


----------

